# EIT registration by comity



## adamn185 PE (Jun 3, 2012)

Is there such a thing as being a registered EIT/EI in multiple states. Has anyone done this or have any suggestions. I just became registered in my home state but am considering employment in another state. If that happens I would like to be registered in that state as well.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 3, 2012)

In CO, they consider EIT registration to be universal. This is mostly due to the fact that it doesnt really mean much except for the application towards the PE.


----------



## bradlelf (Jun 3, 2012)

EIT is universal; there is no need for EIT comity in another state.


----------



## CAPLS (Jun 3, 2012)

Having to pass the FE exam is universal. The requirements to obtain your EIT varies depending on what state you decide to apply in. Generally speaking, if a state licensing board requires that you had previously passed the FE exam or obtained an EIT certificate, they will accept the EIT regardless of where you obtained it as long as the originating board verifies that you obtained it by passing the FE.

California accepts an EIT from other states when the applicant is applying for PE licensure.

One thing to watch out for...some employers only allow for EIT from the state in which the employer is located as a condition of employment. City of Los Angeles is one of those employers that will not recognize an EIT from any where else but California. The Board has explained the situation many times in the past, but their personnel department refuses to acknowledge the fact that an EIT gained anywhere is equivalent to obtaining it in California. Now, California Board offers Comity EIT certificates to those individuals that need this as a condition of employment. Apply just like everyone else and ask for Comity status by providing a verification form from the originating state and the Board will send you a new certificate.


----------



## adamn185 PE (Jun 4, 2012)

I understand that it is just a prequalifier to an actual PE license. When referring to it though, does that mean that you have to refer to your original state of registration when including it in credentials?

For example, when applying for a job in Florida it would be appropriate to say FL EI registration 990xxxx. If applying for a job in Alaska for example, wouldn't one question the relevancy of that information? I understand you could eliminate the "FL EI registration number" part, however that seems to reduce the impact of the achievement from an actual state recognition to the simple passing of a test.

I don't know about other states but in Florida it took a lot more effort and paperwork to become an EI than just signing up at the NCEES website and taking/passing the FE.


----------



## adamn185 PE (Jun 4, 2012)

CAPSL thanks for your answer - it answers my question more thoroughly. I posted my previous reply before I was able to read your post.

Any other input would be greatly appreciated!


----------

